# favorite online source?



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What's your favorite online source for purchasing paint brushes.. Best prices, reliable, and fast shipping?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ebay 

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The Paint Store


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaymall.com and now this http://www.urepairsprayerparts.com

I don't think they carry brush and roller though


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Paint Store


I like the paint store as well. I used to buy all sundries and most brushes at Duron.


----------

